# Forum colours?



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

can anybody tell me what the colour is on the main posts on this site?

im trying to do a signature that blends in but i can't get the colour right.

cheers


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

nevermind, i thought of another way to do it.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Print screen, paste image, eye dropper tool  Or you could just use a transparent document..


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

yeah i tried the eye dropper method but for some reason it was slightly darker than the actual forum colour when i was doing it in photoshop.


----------



## Composure (Jun 24, 2008)

Killstarz said:


> yeah i tried the eye dropper method but for some reason it was slightly darker than the actual forum colour when i was doing it in photoshop.


Leave the image with a transparent bg and save it as .png

Works good.


----------

